# روبوت "يفضح" الفيروس



## paul iraqe (5 أكتوبر 2020)

تعمل شركة ناشئة في كاليفورنيا على تحويل روبوت مخصص لاكتشاف القنابل إلى جهاز يكتشف فيروس كورونا المستجد  أسرع من الاختبارات التقليدية، وفق صحيفة "ديلي ميل" البريطانية.
وقامت  شركة "كونيكو" بتعديل الروبوت "كونيكور" لاكتشاف المركبات العضوية  المتطايرة VOC من تنفس المصابين بالعدوى الفيروسية. كما يحتوي الروبوت على  شريحة مبرمجة لاكتشاف رائحة معينة، ويومض بأضواء عند التعرف عليها.

 				  						 	  				        	        	 		 				إلى ذلك أوضح الرئيس التنفيذي لـ"كونيكو" أنه سيتم تسليم الدفعات  الأولى من الروبوت بعد التعديل إلى العملاء قبل نهاية العام، مضيفاً أن  "هناك مجموعة متنوعة لطرق استخدام الروبوت كونيكور، من بينها الضيافة  والترفيه والنقل والخدمات اللوجستية والدفاع والتصنيع والطعام".
وتعمل  شركة إيرباص حالياً على استخدام "كونيكور"، حيث من المقرر أن يتم وضع  الجهاز على الطائرات وفي جميع أنحاء المطارات للمساعدة في تحديد المتفجرات  والمواد الأخرى، التي يحتمل أن تكون خطرة خلال أقل من 10 ثوان.
*
*

*الكشف عن الإنفلونزا بدقة*

كما  يشتمل التعديل الجديد على تصميم الروبوت "كونيكور" على دمج البيولوجيا  التركيبية مع السيليكون ويرسم خرائط لجميع روائح الحياة البشرية على نطاق  عالمي، من أجل الكشف عن الأمراض حيث أن الخلايا، التي تحتوي على مسببات  الأمراض، تطلق مركبات عضوية ذات رائحة من نوع ما، يمكن أن تشمها الحيوانات  أو الروبوتات.
وتقوم شركة "كونيكو" بالوقت الحالي باختبار الروبوت في أولى تجاربها السريرية بعدما تمكنت من الكشف بدقة عن وجود الإنفلونزا.







الروبوت كونيكور 				
*
*

*التجربة الفنلندية وكورونا*

إلى ذلك تستخدم فنلندا حالياً  كلاباً لشم فيروس كورونا في مطار هلسنكي كجزء من تجربة لمدة أربعة أشهر  لطريقة اختبار بديلة يمكن أن تصبح وسيلة سهلة التكلفة وسريعة لتحديد  المسافرين المصابين.
ويدرس الباحثون في أستراليا وفرنسا وألمانيا والولايات المتحدة مدى دقة استخدام الكلاب كأجهزة للكشف عن فيروس كورونا، غير أن التجربة الفنلندية هي من بين أكبر التجارب حتى الآن.


----------



## ابانوب مرقص (29 يناير 2022)

معلومات رائعة تسلم ايدك


----------



## paul iraqe (26 فبراير 2022)

ابانوب مرقص قال:


> معلومات رائعة تسلم ايدك



ايديك السالمة اخي الحبيب
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك


----------

